# Bundesnetzagentur: Aktion gegen telefonische Gewinnversprechen



## Reinhard (2 Oktober 2010)

Die Bundesnetzagentur ist diese Woche erneut  gegen das Geschäft mit telefonischen Gewinnversprechen aktiv geworden und hat angeordnet, dass 26 teure 0900er-Nummern abgeschaltet und 18 bereits zugeteilte, aber noch nicht freigeschaltete, Rufnummern präventiv auf Eis gelegt werden.
Wie die Netzagentur mitteilte, richteten sich ihre Maßnahmen gegen insgesamt sieben Unternehmen[...]
Das Rechnungslegungs- und Inkassierungsverbot gilt für folgende Rufnummern:
0900 3 102 104
0900 3 102 109
0900 3 196 704
0900 3 196 706
0900 3 210 205
0900 3 240 205
0900 5 779 931

heise online - Telefonbetrüger festgenommen, 0900er-Nummern abgeschaltet


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur: Aktion gegen telefonische Gewinnversprechen*

Haben wir schon:
"Matthias Kurth, soll das ein Witz sein?"

Der Dichter, oftmals ein Poet,
sagt vieles gut, doch dies zu spät


----------



## Reinhard (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur: Aktion gegen telefonische Gewinnversprechen*

Du hast ja recht.
War's denn so schlecht
das hier nochmal zu entfalten
und damit vorm Zahlen abzuhalten?

Ich als Franke sage jetzt einfach: "Passt scho!"
Heißt soviel wie: "Ist schon gut". 

Reinhard


P.S. Deine Recherchen faszinieren mich immer wieder.
Du hast eine Kombinationsgabe, auf die wäre wahrscheinlich jeder Kripo-Beamter stolz. Das nur nebenbei.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Bundesnetzagentur: Aktion gegen telefonische Gewinnversprechen*

Man kann in diesen wilden Tagen
es oft, doch niemals _zu_ oft sagen
dass, was auf Malle jetzt passierte
erstaunt, denn lange tolerierte
der Staat Betrüger ohne Not
der Ehrliche war der Idiot
Verfahren kamen in die Tonne
Die Gauner lachten in der Sonne
Und nun sieht es mal anders aus
Vorbei der Saus, Vorbei der Braus
Mit großer Macht wurde agiert
Erfolge doch realisiert
an die man kaum mehr glauben wollte
und was man daraus lernen sollte
ist, dass die Mühlen langsam mahlen
und doch am Schluß auch Böse zahlen
Man hofft an diesen Freudentagen
ans Ende der Betrügerplagen
ein hartes Urteil ist noch Traum
doch auf Bewährung endet's kaum
Hier landet manche Gaunersau
zu Recht (ich hoffe: lang) im Bau!

Nun ja, für's Dichten bist ja auch Du zuständig 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 23:55:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 23:52:43 ----------




Reinhard schrieb:


> P.S. Deine Recherchen faszinieren mich immer wieder.


Dein Lob höre ich gerne, aber dieses Mal war ich nur faszinierter Beobachter der Leute, die dieses Gaunerkarussell in seine Einzelteile zerlegt haben...
Hoffentlich werden diese Einzelteile jetzt in die Schrottpresse geworfen, wo sie hingehören. Nach diesen Beelzebuben hängt man hoffentlich auch den Leibhaftigen... (und seine gefallenen Heppenheimer Erzengel)


----------

